
I Was a CIA Whistleblower, Now I'm a Black Inmate - 3chelon
https://theintercept.com/2016/09/13/i-was-a-cia-whistleblower-now-im-a-black-inmate-heres-how-i-see-american-racism/
======
tptacek
As background:

Sterling was convicted after it discovered that he'd been leaking details of
"Operation Merlin" to reporter James Risen. "Merlin" was a scheme in which
blueprints for Russian nuclear arms technology was to be altered, such that
attempts to test those weapons would fail, and then passed through to Iran's
nuclear program. "Merlin" ultimately failed.

~~~
lostboys67
so where is the public interest to justify whistleblowing?

~~~
1024core
The blueprints weren't altered enough, apparently, and the Iranians were still
able to use them to advance their nuclear program. Thus, it was sheer
stupidity on the CIA's part.

And you know what you don't do? Point out the big, mean guy's stupidity in
public. He gets angry.

~~~
dismantlethesun
But within the government mistakes are made all the time, should every mistake
be publicly acknowledged as it happens?

~~~
1024core
There's a mistake (painting the wrong building), and there are "mistakes",
like Fast and Furious[1]. Doing something extremely risky in a half-assed
manner and chalking it up to a "mistake" is just trying to shirk
responsibility.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATF_gunwalking_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATF_gunwalking_scandal)

------
niccaluim
Lots of comments here about the information he leaked from the CIA and zilch
about race. This article isn't about the CIA; it's about racism in America.

~~~
helthanatos
Yeah, let's talk about that. Racism in America vs natural segregation vs
enforced segregation. Let's talk about how ice makers only provide 1 thing,
but TVs provide many channels. Personal preference or group mentality. Would
everyone in that prison be OK with watching ESPN or Cops? What differences
drive the differences in programming? How does innate racism fit in?

------
yread
Off topic but what is the name for this (as a style element?):

> "Man, this is prison."

> "Man, this is America."

~~~
seren
I believe this an Anaphora, even if in this case, repetition are not really
close to each other

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphora_%28rhetoric%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anaphora_%28rhetoric%29)

~~~
jessaustin
Linked from there is "symploce", which may be a better match?

------
zeveb
He wasn't a whistleblower: he was a leaker. He permitted national-security
information to fall into the hands of someone not cleared to handle it.

Moreover, he shows not one whit of repentance for his crime.

~~~
3chelon
To be fair, very early on he says, "I was charged with, and a jury convicted
me of, leaking classified information to a New York Times reporter."

He doesn't try to protest his innocence.

~~~
zeveb
> He doesn't try to protest his innocence.

No, but neither does he seem to have any real recognition that he did wrong.

Indeed, reading his article I get the sense that he's a narcissist.

~~~
zzzcpan
Maybe don't assume that he's wrong. You only see what government presents to
you about him. And you know, government would never make itself look bad.

~~~
nl
It's an article in _The Intercept_. That isn't a publication that is known for
making government look good.

~~~
M_Grey
For a view from the other side of political spectrum:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/twist...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-
security/twisted-view-of-cias-operation-
merlin/2015/01/26/dc107fd6-a3e7-11e4-9f89-561284a573f8_story.html)

------
orthogon
So, honest question: Why _does_ HN seem to have a consistent morbid curiosity,
regarding the CIA?

I count at least one post a month, in the front page, in which the CIA is the
main focus and topic.

Given the regularity of recurrence, I question whether it's honest intrigue,
or something more subversive, like a an informational recruitment and
promotion campaign, complete with informational reinforcement components.

(in this example, we find out what happens to employees and entrusted
individuals who spill the beans, or whatever, who cares, big deal...)

------
okwhatthe2
It's funny how they say "these disclosures put lives at risk", and put him
into prison. Because prison is itself risky and torturous.

